# Where does the time go?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

My oldest turned 18 today, man I feel old.  To make things more emotional today she finally decided she's attending School of the Art Institute of Chicago in the fall. I'm glad I have Timmy and Mae to baby. I hope Chicago is a dog friendly town, of course when the weather is tolerable. We all went to Chicago last August to visit campus and we made a pit stop at Nationals, it was a great trip.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> My oldest turned 18 today, man I feel old.  To make things more emotional today she finally decided she's attending School of the Art Institute of Chicago in the fall. I'm glad I have Timmy and Mae to baby. I hope Chicago is a dog friendly town, of course when the weather is tolerable. We all went to Chicago last August to visit campus and we made a pit stop at Nationals, it was a great trip.


Such an exciting time and these next few years in college will fly!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ours were that age last week. They're 26, and 31 now. Both went to NC School of the Arts. The Art Institute is really SOME place. Congratulations!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww..don't feel bad, she is going to have a great time here in Chicago! Lots to see and do when she isn't in school. Talk about feeling old, my granddaughter just got her drivers license yesterday How is that possible?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations! Terrific school. You must be so proud. 

This week I have to start looking at driver's ed schools for my oldest. He is turning 16 next month. *gulp* My youngest freaked me out the other day when he was debating which colleges had the POST-graduate programs. He is only in the sixth grade! 

I refuse to acknowledge that they are going up.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> My oldest turned 18 today, man I feel old.  To make things more emotional today she finally decided she's attending School of the Art Institute of Chicago in the fall. I'm glad I have Timmy and Mae to baby. I hope Chicago is a dog friendly town, of course when the weather is tolerable. We all went to Chicago last August to visit campus and we made a pit stop at Nationals, it was a great trip.


Congratulations! It will feel different when she goes away, but you do finally adjust. It will be such a fun time for her with new adventures. I'm sure she'll love it and, as you said, you have Timmy and Mae to help you and another daughter at home, I believe.

Not to highjack this thread, but I got some news along the same lines, recently. Our oldest daughter, who graduated from RISD many, many, many years ago and who never pursued a career in art after leaving school (she went on to get her masters in education instead), has come full circle after all these years and decided that she wants to be a scientific illustrator. She whipped up a portfolio and applied to a year long program at Cal State Monterey for scientific illustration where they accept only 15 students each year and give preference to those with a science background, which she doesn't have. They also stated that, under certain circumstances, they will make an exception and admit someone who has exceptional talent. Well, her portfolio was accepted and she will be going to CA in September. We're very proud and happy for her, but CA is so far away! I guess it never gets easier when they leave even when they are older and have been on their own forever. They are always your babies.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:whoo: :whoo: to both of you


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'm very proud. I remember when I gave her the first magic marker in her highchair, turned around for a minute to find the tip bitten off and her mouth black. I'm double proud because she's taken after me in her artistic goals with both of us hopefully achieving a B.F.A.

Tom, closest we came to a "Carolina" was S.C.A.D. (Savannah College of Art & Design). I told her I'd fly one place to check out a campus (Savannah and Chicago). She obviously chose Chicago I will check in again next January to see if she picked the right local. ound:

Evelyn you will be PM'd a lot next year regarding weather an news please put up with me. PS- At least your granddaughter wanted her license, I'm still chauffeuring my 18 year old.

Mary, Hannah was also accepted to RISD but wanted a more "urban" environment. Congrats to your daughter scientific illustration is SO COOL. I got an "A" in biology in high school because of my drawings.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your daughter, Jen. There's a lot of conflicting emotions. You're so proud of them and happy for them but sad at the same time.


----------

